# Acer G24 Orange



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

I am over due for a new monitor. I have been looking around for good prices and quality, and i have round what i hope to be a really good monitor. The Acer G24 Orange 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 400 cd/m2 50000:1. look like the one of the best monitors out there right now. but i have been hearing that a few ppl have had problems with backlight coming out from the top and sides of the monitor.

so i guess my quetsion is how do you prevent backlight leaks and/or stop backlight leaks that have already happened.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009155


----------

